# [EMERGE] Bridage Belnet ? [Résolu]

## lmarcini

J'ai l'habitude d'emerger à partir de Belnet or, depuis quelques jours, les débits ont drastiquement chuté. Quelqu'un a-t-il des infos sur un éventuel bridage ?

----------

## Temet

Perso j'ai changé mon make.conf, moi ça ne se connectait même plus.

----------

## ghoti

Curieux, ici il est plus rapide que d'habitude   :Question: 

----------

## Poch

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Curieux, ici il est plus rapide que d'habitude  

 

Pareil pour moi, il est plus rapide...

----------

## lmarcini

Il y a du favoritisme mêlé de protectionnisme dans l'air apparemment ! Belnet dépouille les français au bénéfice des belges ?

----------

## loopx

d'ici ca à toujours été en 4 Mo/s  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lmarcini

Je suis passé de 1,6 M/s à 128 k/s... Ce qui me surprend, c'est que le débit soit constant (comme si il y avait un quota) et que je n'ai aucun problème pour d'autres mirroirs (genre 1M à Opole en Pologne)...

----------

## ghoti

De plus en plus étrange : skynet est également devenu plus rapide (ce n'est plus un mirroir mais bon) de même que le site hollandais  ftp.snt.utwente.nl. 

Jamais vu des vitesses pareilles!   :Shocked: 

Sur les sites les plus rapides, je dl d'habitude à 160-170 Ko/sec. Pour les sites en question, je me retrouve brusquement à plus de 200 Ko/sec.

On nous cacherait des choses ?   :Confused: 

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> d'ici ca à toujours été en 4 Mo/s 

 

Ho, d'abord c'est 4 megabits et puis ça dépend fortement de la qualité et de la longueur de ta ligne !  :Wink: 

----------

## lmarcini

D'autant plus étrange que, sur un mirroir hollandais que j'ai essayé, j'étais également à 128k... J'espère qu'il n'y a pas de mesure de rétention sournoise du Benelux à l'égard des français suite à une éventuelle énième maladresse diplomatique d'un de nos dirigeants  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> sur un mirroir hollandais que j'ai essayé

 

Lequel, histoire d'essayer de mon côté ?

----------

## E11

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> De plus en plus étrange : skynet est également devenu plus rapide (ce n'est plus un mirroir mais bon) de même que le site hollandais  ftp.snt.utwente.nl. 
> 
> Jamais vu des vitesses pareilles!  
> 
> Sur les sites les plus rapides, je dl d'habitude à 160-170 Ko/sec. Pour les sites en question, je me retrouve brusquement à plus de 200 Ko/sec.
> ...

 

Ouy mon pauv' vieu   :Confused:  Je suis à 4Mb/s en général (soit 400ko/s) et je trouve déjà ça lent ! Alors la moitié :S

Sinon, j'ai essayé de downloader sur belnet et j'ai bien la vitesse habituel... je serais d'ailleurs fort étonner qu'il y ait des restrictions pour les download hors de Belgique... ça n'a pas vraiment de sens...

Par contre, je sais qu'avant j'avais parfois des problèmes avec belnet car il n'était pas toujours très régulier dans les dl (à certains moment ça allait, à d'autres pas...) mais j'ai plus eu le cas depuis longtemps maintenant donc...

----------

## loopx

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   d'ici ca à toujours été en 4 Mo/s  
> 
> Ho, d'abord c'est 4 megabits et puis ça dépend fortement de la qualité et de la longueur de ta ligne ! 

 

Non, c'est pas des megabits, jte ldis  :Very Happy:   C'est une connex fibre optique de l'école  :Very Happy:   qui est fournie par belnet justement donc ...

Déjà fais des pointes à 6 Mo/s   :Shocked:    jveux la même chez moi  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

chez moi ça roule aussi. Apparemment, le débit reste correct pour les Belges  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

moi je dl partout a 64ko/sec mais bon c'est normal pour un 512k mdr

----------

## grosnours

Toujours 100Mb/s en IPv4 depuis Belnet, tout va bien.

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Non, c'est pas des megabits, jte ldis   C'est une connex fibre optique de l'école   qui est fournie par belnet justement donc ...
> 
> Déjà fais des pointes à 6 Mo/s     jveux la même chez moi 

 

Ah c'est malin ! J'ai l'air de quoi maintenant !  :Laughing: 

C'est vrai que ça me plairait bien aussi tiens !

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Internet est une grande toile, partir d'un point pour aller a un autre ..... mille chemins parfois, du plus court au plus long.

Et si le tremblement de terre qui a cassé les cables sous-marins dernièrement n'est pas tout simplement l'explication. 

En fonction du provider et de SA connection physique a internet, sur quelle boucle est-il ? Par ou passe ses demandes internets ?

J'ai pas chercher, mais je suis sur que cette info est quelque part qui validerai ou non cette explication.

----------

## ghoti

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> En fonction du provider et de SA connection physique a internet, sur quelle boucle est-il ? Par ou passe ses demandes internets ?

 

C'est vrai mais il y a tout de même un tout gros pipeline entre Bruxelles et Paris donc ce serait étonnant (quoi que, en effet ...)

 *Quote:*   

> J'ai pas chercher, mais je suis sur que cette info est quelque part qui validerai ou non cette explication.

 

Pas vraiment cherché non plus : suis trop content que mon débit ait augmenté  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> De plus en plus étrange : skynet est également devenu plus rapide (ce n'est plus un mirroir mais bon) de même que le site hollandais  ftp.snt.utwente.nl. 
> 
> Jamais vu des vitesses pareilles!  
> 
> Sur les sites les plus rapides, je dl d'habitude à 160-170 Ko/sec. Pour les sites en question, je me retrouve brusquement à plus de 200 Ko/sec.
> ...

 

40ko/s c'est pas grand chose, j'ai déjà perdu 200ko/s du jour au lendemain sur ma connexion en réception avec free (bon, je suis toujours à 800ko/s donc je me plaint pas).

Ca règle pas le problème, mais amha, les miroirs proxad sont très rapides pour les abonnés de FAI français (800ko/s chez moi).

----------

## anigel

Effectivement, je constate une nette dégradation : pas moyen de dépasser les 6 Mo/sec depuis ce matin   :Evil or Very Mad:  !!!

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Effectivement, je constate une nette dégradation 

 

Toi qui es dans le secret des dieux, aurais-tu une explication ?

Le tremblement de terre je veux bien mais Bruxelles n'est qu'à 300 km de Paris et apparemment, pour nous, c'est le contraire qui se produit ...

Les connexions qui passent par 36.000 chemins, c'est vrai que c'est un peu l'objet initial de l'ancêtre d'internet mais dans ce cas-ci, pour 2 pays qui sont quand même limitrophes, on s'attendrait à ce qu'on emprunte l'autoroute plutôt que des voies détournées   :Confused: 

D'accord, vous avez vos sacrés rontudju de péages, mais tout de même !  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> D'accord, vous avez vos sacrés rontudju de péages, mais tout de même ! 

 

On a peut-être des péages, mais au moins le revêtement des autoroutes est très bon et très propre xD

----------

## anigel

Arf, je suis déçu : ma boutade n'aura fait râler personne  :Wink:  ! Tant pis, redevenons sérieux  :Wink: .

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Toi qui es dans le secret des dieux, aurais-tu une explication ?

 

Dans le secret des dieux, c'est beaucoup dire. Pas trop mal placé suffira. D'après ce que j'ai pu constater aujourd'hui, pas mal de sites sont impactés (en tous cas de là où je suis, c'est-à-dire à l'intérieur de Renater). Clubic entre autres, répondait très mal (là je ne blague plus : j'ai eu des timeout). Et pas mal d'autres sites plus ou moins hétéroclites. Je n'ai pas d'explication, juste une hypothèse : un (ou plusieurs) des noeuds de peerings qui alimente notre beau pays en octets s'est vautré, pour une raison ou une autre, et ça met tout le monde en carafe, et oblige les paquets à faire des détours (une fois sorti de Renater, je suis comme vous, dépendant du maillage (inter)national, et je me prends des timeout dans ma face si mon paquet se promène trop longtemps).

Un traceroute semble confirmer : ce serait un (ou plusieurs) des liens opentransit et teleglobe qui seraient impactés. Autrement dit un des liens (inter)nationaux de l'opérateur historique. Etant donné qu'à ma connaissance clubic est en France, j'en déduis qu'il n'y a pas que l'international qui est touché, et que donc le problème doit être interne. Mais tout ça se base sur des suppositions, qui peuvent être totalement fausses, et sur des mesures perso, qui peuvent n'être représentatives de la situation qu'à l'instant où elles sont effectuées.

----------

## ghoti

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   D'accord, vous avez vos sacrés rontudju de péages, mais tout de même !  
> 
> On a peut-être des péages, mais au moins le revêtement des autoroutes est très bon et très propre xD

 

Oui, je dois le reconnaître pour avoir fait le trajet Bruxelles-Toulouse le mois dernier : en 25 ans vous avez fait des progrès colossaux ! 

Nickel vos autoroutes et difficile de respecter le 130 tellement elles sont confortables (Y a quand même une bande de flicards qui ont essayé de me coincer avec leur break bleu mais, hé hé, pas conne la belette : à tout Bruxelles mais pas à moi !  :Smile:  )

Quant à nos meveilleuses autoroutes belges, éclairées et à trois bandes, visibles depuis l'espace et qui faisaient naguère notre fièreté,  elles ne valent plus un pet de lapin car il faut payer en priorité les 15.000 gouvernements qu'on nous impose !  :Sad: 

Mais bon, c'est du OFF tout pur. Vaudrait mieux discuter de ça sur 3615/mavie  :Wink: Last edited by ghoti on Fri Jan 12, 2007 10:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Arf, je suis déçu : ma boutade n'aura fait râler personne  !

 

Bon, à partir du moment ou mon compatriote se tape du 4 Mo/sec en fibre optique, je me dis qu'un pays aussi puissant que le vôtre devrait être en gigabit. Alors 6 Mo/sec : bof bof effectivement  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> un (ou plusieurs) des noeuds de peerings qui alimente notre beau pays en octets s'est vautré, pour une raison ou une autre, et ça met tout le monde en carafe, et oblige les paquets à faire des détours (une fois sorti de Renater, je suis comme vous, dépendant du maillage (inter)national, et je me prends des timeout dans ma face si mon paquet se promène trop longtemps).

 

Oui, c'est étonnant et malheureux pour vous. Mais ce que je ne comprends toujours pas c'est comment nous-autres belges subissons (profitons  :Wink:  ) de l'effet inverse !

Cela voudrait-il dire qu'en temps normal vous nous pompez un max ?

----------

## lmarcini

Que nos pauvres voisins belges se rassurent : leurs débits vont être revus à la baisse car je réemerge de nouveau à la vitesse grand V  :Smile: 

C'est apparemment réparé. Et un [Résolu], un !

----------

## E11

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Arf, je suis déçu : ma boutade n'aura fait râler personne  ! 
> 
> Bon, à partir du moment ou mon compatriote se tape du 4 Mo/sec en fibre optique, je me dis qu'un pays aussi puissant que le vôtre devrait être en gigabit. Alors 6 Mo/sec : bof bof effectivement  
> 
>  *Quote:*   un (ou plusieurs) des noeuds de peerings qui alimente notre beau pays en octets s'est vautré, pour une raison ou une autre, et ça met tout le monde en carafe, et oblige les paquets à faire des détours (une fois sorti de Renater, je suis comme vous, dépendant du maillage (inter)national, et je me prends des timeout dans ma face si mon paquet se promène trop longtemps). 
> ...

 

C'est que vous êtes presque en train de me faire hésiter là !   :Laughing: 

400kB/s sa me parait pourtant la moindre des choses au vu du prix et de la limitation à 10giga de download par mois par cette horreur de belgacom... (une fois qu'on a transférer plus de 10gig on est ralenti à du 64kbits :'( )

D'ailleurs, en France, il n'y a pas déjà des offres pour l'adsl 2 ? (à 18Mbits si je ne me trompe ?!) Fin, je suppose que ce n'est pas partout en France, mais il m'avait semblé que l'offre était déjà lancé...

Sinon une fois j'ai télécharger à du 1200kB/s de manière constante pendant 5min  à mon unif et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que sa va viiiiitte !  :Very Happy:  domage que j'ai pas sa chez moi   :Crying or Very sad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> Que nos pauvres voisins belges se rassurent : leurs débits vont être revus à la baisse car je réemerge de nouveau à la vitesse grand V
> 
> C'est apparemment réparé. Et un [Résolu], un !

 

Tant mieu  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 400kB/s sa me parait pourtant la moindre des choses au vu du prix et de la limitation à 10giga de download par mois par cette horreur de belgacom... (une fois qu'on a transférer plus de 10gig on est ralenti à du 64kbits :'( )

 

Sais-tu que tu peux acheter des packs de 5Go ? (et ces packs ne sont pas perdus à la fin du mois, cette réserve reste un bon moment)

----------

## E11

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   400kB/s sa me parait pourtant la moindre des choses au vu du prix et de la limitation à 10giga de download par mois par cette horreur de belgacom... (une fois qu'on a transférer plus de 10gig on est ralenti à du 64kbits :'( ) 
> 
> Sais-tu que tu peux acheter des packs de 5Go ? (et ces packs ne sont pas perdus à la fin du mois, cette réserve reste un bon moment)

 

Oui je sais, mais à 5 le pack de 5giga, ça fait cher pour ce que c'est...

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, mais ça peut quand même dépanner, surtout s'il te manque 1-2 Go pour télécharger un DVD  :Wink: 

----------

## E11

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui, mais ça peut quand même dépanner, surtout s'il te manque 1-2 Go pour télécharger un DVD 

 

Oui, j'en prend de temps en temps un, mais j'évite au maximum car sinon je paierai ma connection 5 à 10 plus cher tout les mois   :Laughing:  et au vu du prix de belgacom à la base, ça me reviendrais assez cher... Bon certes c'est mon père qui paye mais quand même !  :Razz:  (surtout qu'il serait pas content de voir des ajouts alors qu'il rale déjà contre le prix de base  :Razz:   :Laughing:  )

----------

## grosnours

Sans vouloir entrer dans un débat stérile, il y a des ISP pas (trop) chers et illimités  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   oui, mais ça peut quand même dépanner, surtout s'il te manque 1-2 Go pour télécharger un DVD  
> 
> Oui, j'en prend de temps en temps un, mais j'évite au maximum car sinon je paierai ma connection 5 à 10� plus cher tout les mois   et au vu du prix de belgacom à la base, ça me reviendrais assez cher... Bon certes c'est mon père qui paye mais quand même !  (surtout qu'il serait pas content de voir des ajouts alors qu'il rale déjà contre le prix de base   )

 

Je suis aussi chez Belgacom/Skynet depuis plusieurs années : c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais eu d'em**des avec eux mais c'est tout de même cher pour ce qu'ils offrent  :Sad: 

Je pense de plus en plus à aller chez edpnet.be, d'autant plus qu'ils font encore un rabais de 3¤/mois pour les membres de Test-Achats ...

----------

## loopx

Je suis avec un abonement Scarlet One .... Mon routeur pète les plombs depuis les vacances, et j'ai sonné pour connaitre le problème. Ils ont bien vu que mon routeur passe sont temps à se reconnecter (re-synchroniser) pendant 20 minutes après une coupure (5 fois par jour) et après s'etre synchronisé, il reste conneté 10 secondes puis il reprend tout à 0  :Very Happy: 

En gros, j'ai des coupures 5 fois par jour allant de 5 minutes à 40 minutes => plus internet et plus de téléphone !!!

Un technicien passera quand je serais en stage et à la maison !

Sinon, je me demandais si il existait un programme genre Neo ou sais plus comment il s'appelle. C'est un qui fonctionne sous windows et je l'avais testé il y a bien 5 ans de cela. Il permet de tracer un chemin sur une carte du monde (chemin de vous => serveur), avec les infos sur les serveurs aussi, c'était bien fais  :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

tu parles d'un traceroute graphique??? façon NeoTrace ?

----------

## E11

J'ai aussi beaucoup hésité à changer... Le problème, c'est qu'aucune offre ne m'a vraiment convaincue jusqu'à présent et que trop de fournisseurs n'ont pas une assez bonne qualité point de vue connexion/utilisation/... (en tout cas d'après les témoignages que j'ai eu)

Quand je pense qu'on voit à la tv française les offres Free, alice ou autres avec téléphone, tv et internet illimité alors que nous on a juste internet (et moyennement illimité vu qu'on a des restrictions de volume de transfert) et tout sa pour un prix plus élevé...

----------

## VikingB

Mon grand souci en Belgique est le fait que beaucoup de fournisseurs d'accès (on peut facilement comparer sur speed.be) offre un quota limité . Avec 3 ados à la maison plus le père (moi) on est vite au max, et puis pour le reste du mois, on galère à la vitesse d'un modem à 56K).  Une pétition avait circulé en son temps pour n'avoir comme en France, ou en Hollande, aucune limitation sur la quantité : http://www.stopauxvolumeslimites.be/.

J'ai vu que LaTribu  ( http://www.latribu.com/internet.html ) propose un abonnement illimité mais n'est pas accessible partout .Last edited by VikingB on Sun Jan 14, 2007 10:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nonas

 *E11 wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs, en France, il n'y a pas déjà des offres pour l'adsl 2 ? (à 18Mbits si je ne me trompe ?!) Fin, je suppose que ce n'est pas partout en France, mais il m'avait semblé que l'offre était déjà lancé...

 

Sans vouloir appuyer sur le fait que nous autres français soyons bien loti, les offres ADSL2+ sont très courantes (chez Free par exemple : jusqu'à 24Mbits IP   :Laughing:  29.99/mois)

Le pire c'est quand même vos histoires de quota, avec les réseaux actuels ça n'a vraiment plus rien de justifié. Le jour où un FAI aura le courage d'arrêter les quota ça obligera la concurrence à s'aligner.

----------

## loopx

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> tu parles d'un traceroute graphique??? façon NeoTrace ?

 

exactement  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *davidou2a wrote:*   tu parles d'un traceroute graphique??? façon NeoTrace ? 
> 
> exactement 

 

Xtraceroute ?   :Cool: 

----------

## loopx

pas dans portage  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *loopx wrote:*   

> pas dans portage 

 

Tu peux peut-être essayer cet ebuild (pas testé ...)

Sinon, il y a aussi GTrace mais là je n'ai pas trouvé d'ebuild.

----------

## anigel

Attention : pour xtraceroute, il faisait partie des ebuilds supprimés le mois dernier. Ca peut tout aussi bien vouloir dire qu'il n'y avait plus de mainteneur pour s'en occuper, ou alors qu'il présente un gros problème, et provoque des catastrophes une fois lancé. Ou peut-être, tout simplement, qu'il ne compile plus  :Wink: .

----------

## loopx

je pense qu'il n'est plus maintenu  :Sad: 

----------

## PabOu

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Une pétition avait circulé en son temps pour n'avoir comme en France, ou en Hollande, aucune limitation sur la quantité : http://www.stopauxvolumeslimites.be/.

 

Ca doit être une des pétitions les plus débiles que j'ai vue. On ne fait pas de pétition pour forcer un commercant (ici belgacom) à changer un produit qui n'est pas défectueux/dangereux. Et demain ce sera quoi ? une pétition pour que McDo fasse des big-big-big mac avec 3 fois plus de viande ? Une pétition pour que Sony vende des playstation avec un beau logo en rose fluo ?

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> J'ai vu que LaTribu  ( http://www.latribu.com/internet.html ) propose un abonnement illimité mais n'est pas accessible partout .

 Je suis chez LaTribu depuis un bon moment déjà ;-)

C'est disponible en Wallonie (sauf peut-être une commune ou deux) et à Bruxelles aussi.

La version destinée au "professionels" de Latribu (Talessa) est disponible partout en belgique il me semble...

En flandre, il existe RealDSL (filliale realroot ?)

Et puis il doit y avoir encore d'autres FAI qui font des offres illimitées ou presque.

----------

